# Argos



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Check this out. Order now and get it tonight. Its the future............... :yes:

Argos' delivery service was already set to around £3.95 Its a fantastic service for the money, you can now order from Argos up to 6pm at night and receive same day delivery up to 10pm.

The new scheme has provided 3,300 new jobs for people as Argos have chosen to employ their own staff as opposed to take on a specific courier company.

The offer is valid over 20,000 product lines and also includes 60 second C&C!

They are also trialing a one hour delivery service in London which is set a little higher at £6.99

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/ArgosPromo3/includeName/fast-track.htm?catalogId=10001&referredURL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.argos.co.uk%2Fstatic%2FArgosPromo3%2FincludeName%2Ffast-track.htm%3Ftag%3Dar%3Afasttrack%3Abrandbar&cmpid=COJUN&referrer=COJUN&cjsurferid=410802099365743385%3AonAlbAjUB7wu&storeId=10151&_%24ja=tsid%3A11674|prd%3A1546795&tag=ar%3Afasttrack%3Abrandbar

4 delivery slots available every day so you can pick a time slot that's convenient for you.


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

That's crazy good. Have they bought a ton of mopeds?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Gpts said:


> That's crazy good. Have they bought a ton of mopeds?












Later,
William


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

What happens if every body suddenly wants to exercise their right of return :swoon:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> Gpts said:
> 
> 
> > That's crazy good. Have they bought a ton of mopeds?
> ...


 We used to see moped riders wearing their jackets back to front when it was about 30*C+ in the shade, never did figure out why but there were loads of them did it.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------

